# How big was your pile of cash when you left the dock?



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Threads regarding living on xxxx a month come around now and again, as do making money while cruising . What interests me is how much did you start with and for how long did you leave for, one year , two , longer? Did you sell yor home and plan on buying a home when you return? Did you keep the house for return ? ( it's getting cold out here in Connecticut so my mind wanders out of curiosity ) if this has been broached before , apologies , just couldn't find anything really covering this in the search mode .


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

We have been out 8 years now. When we left our plan was to sail the east coast and to the Bahamas and back without sinking the boat. As for how long who knows but we knew sometime along the way we would have to get off. When? Only God knew and he wasn't saying. 

Well things kinda got out of hand. Nest thing we knew we were headed to Mexico and the Bay Islands. Coming out of the Rio Dulce we met a couple of folks headed to Panama and they said hey why don't you come with us. We did and next thing you know we were in Colombia and then did a crossing to Jamaica and hooked up with them again the BVIs for a run to Trinidad and said to ourselves how about the Med - sure why not so we did a 2 person cross in '13 and now planning our 4th year in the Med. Boy did it get out of hand. We are still conscious that someplace along the way we will have to get off the boat. But when - well if you ask my knees after I have spent a bit of time on them fixing or replacing something the time is long past -but to say when I have not a clue and God is not talking but maybe he is smiling and nodding and enjoying our journey. 

as for finances - yea sold the house and got rid of stuff and really now would never own a house again. why? the stuff you got is just stuff that means something to you but no one else and they will have to get rid of it when you are gone - so we saved them the effort. By selling the house paid off the boat and put a bit in a kitty that has never been touched and not in our bank account - separate account. 

On the money thing we left with our social security in the bank and that was about it. we live on social security. We have cheap years and expensive years We save up from the cheap years for the expensive years such as this year when we will have a lot of pm done and bottom paint and ect ect.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm planning on leaving this year at 56. I'm going to sell the house as that is where my cash is coming from. We should have about $450k in cash and investments and if we can stay on budget think that with social security it will last till at least our late 80s.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

pile of cash??? 
HAH!!!!!
more like liberation from working, or the ability to work, by an ass in a leased barely insured mercedes 2 seater yapping on the fone at 50 mph in a 25 mph zone running up my ass , my ass being in a normally aspirated 300 zx nissan 1986. needless to say i renamed that car piglet, as it had been shortened by 2-3 inches in some places, and i required much therapy on my neck to be able to hold up my head, and considerable driving skills not to have gone over the edge of the coronado bridge, from which he attempted to push my car. ok.........\so after the pt and the ,,yada yada i was able to be labelled a disabled person, as i could no longer stand the 12 hours or more required to do my job, much less lift the 350 pounds i used to be able to lift as i cleaned and nursed grandmother/grandfather/aunt/ uncle/wtf elefante back to life --or death, as i was icu and er. . 
ok so i finally left with a bank balance of -200 usd. 
yeah, MINUS 200 usd. 
go figger. now there is an exchange rate i can get with, and i almost have dough in bank.. 
money in the well isnt gonna make it for ye, it is money in every month that saves yer skin.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

dinosdad said:


> Threads regarding living on xxxx a month come around now and again, as do making money while cruising . What interests me is how much did you start with and for how long did you leave for, one year , two , longer? Did you sell yor home and plan on buying a home when you return? Did you keep the house for return ? ( it's getting cold out here in Connecticut so my mind wanders out of curiosity ) if this has been broached before , apologies , just couldn't find anything really covering this in the search mode .


We once left for almost a year and as far south as the Bahamas(from Vermont).

This was 25 years ago. I think we started with about 20k cash in acct(we just sold a spec house). We kept our primary home(never considered liquidating to cruise).

We had a 28'er, no loan. No dockage, little breakage, but we lived very well.

Also, we spent some $ on - a dodger(you need that), lot's of anchors(you need those), a used sail and other boat misc we hadn't counted on.

We spent all the 20k, and then a bit more,...

We shipped that boat back to Vermont so we could get back to work(I had a house to build).

The shipping charge was the cheapest run - by far - up or down the coast (4 total- we made another shorter trip down-back, a couple years later).

On the other hand, we have friends that cruised for 4 years around the Atlantic out of the UK for not much more $ per year. I would say they are on a stricter budget. No dockage, moorings, museums, restaurants, shows, almost no $ in the budget beyond their bare necessities.

BUT, they too took on their most expenses in the first year in break downs and upgrades. I think the first year is the most expensive. Other than that, everybody seems to do it differently.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the first year is expensive only because of the transition and not fully understanding yet how to live on the budget. But I don't think it is the most expensive year.

That year happens a bit further down the road. Maybe the fourth or fifth year, maybe later, when the whole boat seems to just crumble underneath you. Not because of lack of maintenance, neglect, or skill, but because it just seems to get "tired" all at once.

New sails, maybe a transmission goes, an update to a radar triggers a complete electronics refit, new rigging uncovers a crack starting in the boom, the outboard finally gasps its last, etc. It all seems to happen at once.

Mark


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Its not how much you make or have, its how much you spend.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

No pile to speak of, just a paid for recently refit boat and $1200/mt. I try to bank 75-100 per month for the next problem, whatever it's going to be. 
It's a decent life, I'm well fed and occasionally sober.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I sunk my 'pile of cash' into an annuity which pays us a decent amount every month for life. No way to be over extended or in debt, since we dumped the credit cards upon departure.
We split the annuity into two accounts, so the emergency fund grows every month while the living expenses come and go monthly.
Never had a house, as I haven't lived ashore since 1969. Really don't expect to ever own one. After all, a house is just a poorly built boat that won't go anywhere. The never changing view, ugh.
All kidding aside, I just couldn't ever imagine this old salt as a dirt dweller. I haven't a clue what I'd do with my time.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

dinosdad said:


> ( it's getting cold out here in Connecticut so my mind wanders out of curiosity )


It doesn't take cold weather for your mind to go on vacation and leave your flesh behind. :2 boat:


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

We have retired recently and are starting our cruising in earnest this year. Plan was to leave for Fiji in May but a few days ago discovered that we cannot arrive there with our dog having had rabies innoculation just the other day so now we're probably leaving early July. Mmmmm.

We have our boat fully paid and we're spending about $20k in the next few months bringing her up to spec. We have our home fully paid for and only have basic running expenses (rates, utilities and garden service while we're away). we have a small nest egg in term deposit earning small potatoes in interest. And we have a pension that pays us enough to live on.

Our plan is NZ winters in the tropics and NZ summers at home so "how much did we leave with" is probably a little different to some. We'll probably have a working capital of about $10k but will try to not spend more than we earn (pension) for the first few years. We think this is achievable but the working capital and maybe some boat insurance are available if we're wrong.

I'm always surprised to hear the comments like "We don't have a home, will probably never need one". Are these folks going to live on their boats till they die? We love boats and sailing but I could never imagine being a frail old person living on a boat. Getting on and off, getting in and out, all these things represent a huge challenge for a 90yo. And we're all going to get frail - the other alternative is not as attractive. All I can say is good luck to you. Me? I'll be in my house when the boat becomes too onerous to live on.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

+1 on this thread. Very inspirational what you folks are doing. Takes away apprehensions and makes it "realistically" possible. Not just fantasy.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Omatako said:


> .
> 
> I'm always surprised to hear the comments like "We don't have a home, will probably never need one". Are these folks going to live on their boats till they die? We love boats and sailing but I could never imagine being a frail old person living on a boat. Getting on and off, getting in and out, all these things represent a huge challenge for a 90yo. And we're all going to get frail - the other alternative is not as attractive. All I can say is good luck to you. Me? I'll be in my house when the boat becomes too onerous to live on.


interesting comment -- but let's say you sold your house. Would you buy another one? We did sell our house as we are 24/7/365 liveaboards and could not see maintaining 2 properties that you only use part time and I have had a house in one part of the usa and lived in another and it was a nightmare - quickly got rid of it.

We know we will have to get off the boat some day - that is a given. But why buy a house? why do buy a house in the first place- generally for financial reasons called appreciation - Let's say I sail another 5 years and then sell the boat and buy a house - any idea what the financial consequences would be - a disaster - I would get very little appreciation, I do not need the tax advantage or do I want to do the upkeep. it simply in our opinion does not make good financial sense.

On the other hand we really like it over here. We have joked about the time when we sell the boat and rent fully furnished apts in say Albania for 3 months then say Italy for 3 months then to Turkey for say 6 months then perhaps Portugal for 3 months then ?? you get the idea. Interesting concept I must say - doable no idea but interesting concept to think about

Our other option is a campervan to continue our travels on land for a while.

Someday all those will also go to the wayside and we will eventually have to settle down but hopefully at a very old age in a fully furnished apt until the Good Lord comes calling.

for us it is simple economics -


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Omatako said:


> ......I'm always surprised to hear the comments like "We don't have a home, will probably never need one". Are these folks going to live on their boats till they die?.......


I agree. Having seen more than I can count that made the effort, unless you die unexpectedly aboard (which has happened once to someone I knew), you will move back ashore. For many, the next stop after the sailboat is a trawler. Easier to walk on and off, without climbing into a cockpit and up and down a companionway. In fact, I can't see a trawler and not wonder if its a retirement home for an old sailor. 

Even if you're loaded, this is an inevitability. We had a 90yr old nearby recently. He was a lifelong sailor (did many Newport-Bermuda races), but now summered aboard a 70 ft stinkpot with a liveaboard captain, since it was about all he could manage. He would hang over the deck rail and talk to all the sailors nearby. Great stories, but you better have had the time to talk.  Anyway, he eventually couldn't pull that off either. 90 ain't bad, but if he couldn't have afforded that full time captain and the huge floating condo, he would have been retired from the water a long time ago. I don't think he's passed, but he's dirt bound now.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't understand why I will need to have a house while cruising in order to have a place to "land on" sometime in the future. Is that saying that there will be no places to "land on" in the future? I'm 100% sure that when I can not live on the boat anymore that there will still be land places to live on. Plus when it is time to return to land living who says it has to be where you started?


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

I only have two hopes in life and that is, the last check I write bounces and an epitaph that read’s “Body not recovered”.	

A quote from a sailor


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Don0190 said:


> I don't understand why I will need to have a house while cruising in order to have a place to "land on" sometime in the future. Is that saying that there will be no places to "land on" in the future? I'm 100% sure that when I can not live on the boat anymore that there will still be land places to live on. Plus when it is time to return to land living who says it has to be where you started?


Exactly. We're definitely selling our house before we go. Being a long-distance landlord doesn't appeal to us, and the property taxes alone would eat up most of the rental income anyway.

We know that at some point we won't be able to live on a boat any more, but that's what rentals are for (apartment, condo, house, whatever). Whenever we travel we always think, "Could we live here?". We figure we'll have a plethora of places to choose from when we return to living on land. Two things are certain, however - we won't be buying a house, and we won't be returning to the northeast.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

If you rent out your primary home while you are cruising, that might save it for you. Personally I will probably put an accessory rental apartment in the house before we leave. 

We wont have a lot of cash after putting our kids through college but I am due a pretty large pension at age 56 so I am glad to hear that monthly income is what you need. 

I suppose ( in denial here) we will probably inherit a couple hundred thousand once her mom and my dad pass.

Selling the house is the big question for us. It seems to me that solves the financial issues for us.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Have not done it yet (I'm 2 years away from casting off), but in a realistic estimate I will be leaving the dock with a decently outfitted 30-34 foot boat and about 40-50K to last me 5 years until social security kicks in.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Those that keep there homes..do they rent..do they have house sitters..etc. to watch over there property?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

aa3jy said:


> Those that keep there homes..do they rent..do they have house sitters..etc. to watch over there property?


In my case, my son will live in my house and keep the jungle from coming back.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

aa3jy said:


> Those that keep there homes..do they rent..do they have house sitters..etc. to watch over there property?


For us, in the past - and if we go in the future - renting our home would be a big part of our income when we're on the boat.

That's a typical mode of cruising for some and not uncommon at all in this area. Vacation rents are lucrative making doing some seasonal coastal cruising, attractive.

Other cruisers I know go far afield cruising, leave their boat in foreign ports, and return home in the off season(some work part time), when rents are lower.

A few others I know rent their properties year round, while they cruise. Those would be properties in areas with a high demand for year round rentals.

As to how: Some will use property management, some make arrangements with their tenant. Renting isn't simple, it has a learning curve (I found). But, I've also found, with the right property(and location), it's very doable and renting can be lucrative.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

dinosdad said:


> Threads regarding living on xxxx a month come around now and again, as do making money while cruising . What interests me is how much did you start with and for how long did you leave for, one year , two , longer? Did you sell yor home and plan on buying a home when you return? Did you keep the house for return ? ( it's getting cold out here in Connecticut so my mind wanders out of curiosity ) if this has been broached before , apologies , just couldn't find anything really covering this in the search mode .


I've read a number of these threads in the past, but I think that I can sum up all of my reading with this: "How much 'you got?"

Financial management is like managing the wind when you're sailing. You learn to make the best of what you have, and if/when you run out; you either change your destination or find a way to get more.

I have found that I spend a lot less now that I only work teaching sailing part time. I don't take my friends out, or even go out to dinner anymore. Friends that believe that I'm cheap, weren't really friends anyway. Instead my wife and I cook for us and sometimes entertain at home (she still goes out to dinner with work). I do 95% of the work on my vehicles (boat included).

Health is the thing that I am concerned will run out. I would hate to have a pile of cash in the bank, and not be physically able to sail, much more than if I were broke and still enjoying the journey.

Regarding the last point; I was the check out captain a bareboat charter for a couple of days last year for a 92 year old sailor, and his late 80's sweetie, and their late 70's-early 80's mate. This crew was well into their sunset years, and were enjoying the heck out of the trip. I left them with the boat on the third day (I had another commitment), and they carried on for the rest of the week. The boat, and all hands, made it back to port safely.
:2 boat:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I don't understand why I will need to have a house while cruising in order to have a place to "land on" sometime in the future. Is that saying that there will be no places to "land on" in the future? I'm 100% sure that when I can not live on the boat anymore that there will still be land places to live on. Plus when it is time to return to land living who says it has to be where you started?


Of course there will be physical places to move ashore, when you swallow the anchor. The issue is that you'll have to have sufficient planned resources to pay rent or acquire, at whatever the inflated costs will be, whenever you ultimately decide it's time. Your boat and savings account aren't going to appreciate much, if at all, while a good spell of inflation could multiply the cost of housing. For the past decade, everyone has forgotten what inflation even looks like, but it will be back someday. At the least, no one will know it's back, until it is too late. 

Keeping a place (which is also costly) is just more predictable, albeit not perfectly predictable.

No right or wrong either way.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Just recently retired for real though I've been having various cruising epiphany's over the years and coming to the realization that there are various ways to satisfy my sailing needs.

My gal is a semi landlubber who enjoy's her retirement career as a teacher. So our sailing vacations can only happen in between semesters. Lucky for me she enjoys sailing vacations with crewed charters. She said it also avoids me getting into "my Captain mode"  Another thing is we are not limited to where my boat is. As a result we have sailed in a number of places all over the world and I have taken a number of places off the bucket list as a result. Plus we cruise these various locations at the best times of the season for the area. Also having someone on board with local knowledge makes these trips very stress free. :captain: 

With my boat on land for the winter these charters seem to take the edge off my wanderlust. Then when spring rolls around I am very happy to get going on outfitting my boat for the local cruising season and months I will be living on board. Not sure if this feeling will pass but, it's my current thinking. Plus I don't have to make a decisions as to sell or rent the house etc... Peoples dreams may be the same but, there are various ways to achieve them. IMO It does not always have to be all or nothing.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess a lot of this house thing comes down to how much money or income you currently have. My house is paid off, but I used most of my cash on hand to do this a month ago and the remainder isn't enough to cruise a year on. If I rented the house out it isn't going to provide enough income to cruise more than an extra year maybe. After taxes etc it could probably net me about $1500/mo maybe. Since I'm only going to be 56 that isn't enough to cruise/live on. Now if I were older and able to collect social security the $1500 from renting would be great, but I'm not in the mood to work another 6 years to wait for that to happen.

Meanwhile I looked at small houses in Jacksonville Fl and there were 100s of 2 br house for less than $75k.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

As I said in my last post, we're a little different because we're not going to be sailing for the whole of each year. We can't - we have a very active cyclone season for six months that covers (potentially) our whole cruising ground. So we have to be back in NZ for the summer months (December to April). When we are, we prefer to live in a house. It breaks the monotony of being on the boat. Our home is in paradise anyway and even when we're home, we have brilliant cruising all around us. If you would like to see it, use Google Earth and search for "Tikorangi Road, Opito Bay, Kerikeri". That's where we live 

We worked hard to be sure our house is paid for - it means no need to rent it out to cover a mortgage and we can afford the running costs. Our neighborhood is also a close community, only 34 houses in the whole village (14 in our valley) so any strangers coming to our home while we are away will raise alarms. For the past two years we have lived 300 miles from this house and never came here for months on end, never had even a hint of anyone coming into our garden, So our house will stay unoccupied while we're away - no security issues.

When we're done cruising/voyaging and we come home for good, we won't have to sell our boat to buy a dwelling. The value of our boat in any case would not buy even a small modest home in NZ. We won't have to pay rent which would quickly exhaust our monthly income. We'll simply have the manageable ongoing costs that we've "always" had. So we'll still have our boat moored at the bottom of the garden and a place to live that physically works for old codgers.

Plus the pleasant knowledge (for me anyway) that we'll leave something behind for our offspring. Who would not want a free house in paradise with a free 44ft passage-maker moored out front? 

So that's my motivation for not selling our real estate.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Don0190 said:


> If I rented the house out it isn't going to provide enough income to cruise more than an extra year maybe. After taxes etc it could probably net me about $1500/mo maybe. Since I'm only going to be 56 that isn't enough to cruise/live on.


But the rent from your house is ongoing potentially forever. If you can live for one month on the proceeds then . . . . . you can live on it forever. Why would you think you're limited to cruising for "an extra year maybe"?

Perhaps your perceived budget for cruising exceeds US$1500/month and you'll be burning cash reserves? There are many people cruising on that and less. I guess it's a personal choice.

Caveat: I don't think renting out a house while you're voyaging is a great idea.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully lots of it! Along with selling our two homes, our 35+ years of savings, inheritance/trusts from both sides of the family, and profits from my business (hopefully son/daughter keeps the business profitable and running) should suffice... Oh and of course the little Social Security/teacher pension starting in 2023 should provide plenty of pirate loot to go around... Like I said *hopefully* considering anything could go wrong like accidents or health issues. :2 boat:


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Omatako said:


> But the rent from your house is ongoing potentially forever. If you can live for one month on the proceeds then . . . . . you can live on it forever. Why would you think you're limited to cruising for "an extra year maybe"?
> 
> Perhaps your perceived budget for cruising exceeds US$1500/month and you'll be burning cash reserves? There are many people cruising on that and less. I guess it's a personal choice.
> 
> Caveat: I don't think renting out a house while you're voyaging is a great idea.


I have owned a boat for 8 years and have researched the cost of long term cruising longer than that. From this I have settled on a living budget, because that is what we are really talking about, of $3000/mo. That has to cover costs of the boat, food, entertainment, insurance, and life in general. Yes I know to some this seems a lot, but to a couple in their mid 50s where this is about 20% of their current income it looks pretty tight.

So I can rent the house and cruise for 2 years, or I can sell the house and cruise 20+ years or till I break down to the point of not being able to do it. Since I would never chose to return to live in New Hampshire there is no reason to not sell the house.

That's just me and it doesn't bug me if others chose a different approach.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Don0190 said:


> That's just me and it doesn't bug me if others chose a different approach.


Yes, I get that, I have no need to look for approval for my choices either.

But my original question was "Where are you going to live when this cruising thing is all over". Maybe selling a boat in the US will pay for a house? It certainly won't where we live, I'd be lucky to buy a vacant lot in any half-way decent spot in NZ with the proceeds from selling my boat. And what about the contents?

And renting until I die doesn't appeal. And one still needs the contents . . . .


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Omatako said:


> But my original question was "Where are you going to live when this cruising thing is all over".


I don't know and will consider based on the places I travel to while cruising. If things go as planed I'll still have about 25% of my starting assets at 70 (not counting the boat) and Social Security will be around $4000/mo. I'm sure I can find a place with that.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

When it's time to move back onto land , I plan to find an apartment somewhere in the banana latitudes. Matagalpa is inexpensive and the weather is nice year round.


----------



## oldragbaggers (Dec 6, 2005)

Our house goes up for sale next month. If it sells....and that's a big "if" but we are keeping a positive attitude about it, we plan to retire and hope to be headed south on the ICW by fall.

We will not have a pile of cash to speak of. We bought our house at the height of the housing boom. It went upside down (a LOT!!) the next year and has remained so for the past 10 years. On top of that we took a substantial home equity loan at the time of purchase because it was an 80 year old house that needed substantial repairs and upgrades. Between what we have paid off in principal and the slight rise in housing prices we will be lucky if we make enough off of the sale to pay off both of those loans. *C'est la vie.* It turned out to be a wonderful place to live for the past 10 years, but a horrible investment. We don't really care if we walk away from the settlement table without a dime, as long as we can walk away free. That's how committed to leaving we are. We have no desire to hang onto it after we retire. We could never rent it for enough to cover the two mortgages, and we have no plans to ever live in Maryland again (oh hell no). Besides, being "unencumbered" is one of the main attractions to cruising for us.

Our boat is paid for and will have just undergone a major refit, so it shouldn't need anything for a little while other than routine maintenance. We have some future upgrades planned, but those are already figured into our monthly/yearly budget, and none of them are essential so if something happened that we couldn't do them it wouldn't stop us from cruising and enjoying it. Everything necessary to make the boat comfortable and safe will have already been done. Everything else comes under the category of "nice to have." There will be enough stashed away for a rainy day, an unexpected emergency, and occasional trips to see the kids, and that's enough for us. But we are not depending on our savings to contribute anything to the cruising budget.

We are, however, fairly well prepared in terms of yearly retirement income. My husband took an early retirement of sorts from the Navy (for those who are familiar, VSI) back in 1993. That will go on until he is 76 years old and is a nice little annual stipend. In addition we both will have decent pensions from the school system where we now work, and two social security checks. My husband just turned 66 so he starts drawing full social security next month and also has Medicare. I am only 62 so mine won't be nearly as good, and I'll have health insurance coverage to pay for the next three years, but "tis enough." With the 5 checks combined we are budgeting to live on 60-70% of our after tax income, including ongoing upgrades and maintenance to the boat. While not a fortune, it is actually a pretty generous amount of money which should give us a comfortable lifestyle. Truth be told I am confident we could live on the social security checks alone without ever touching the pensions or VSI, but we are planning to enjoy the experience to the fullest.....we have no desire to be members of the *$500 a Month Club*. We have worked too hard and waited far too long for this.

We're not really thinking much about having a house to come back to. The next phase for us could be a trawler, it could be an RV, a cabin on a mountain,a condo in a senior community in Florida, or who knows what. We'll jump off that bridge when we get to it, but I hope we don't get to it for quite some time to come. We want to enjoy this ride for as long as we're able.

:svoilier:


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Regarding keeping a house, many of us never want to live again where we used to own our houses - as shown by several posts. We are one of those, and we have no idea where we would live if we have up the boat. It certainly wouldn't be where we used to live, and still owning that house over the years would only be a further burden to deal with when we move off the boat - simultaneously selling a boat and a house in different parts of the world while trying to secure living arrangements in yet another area.

Those that own houses where they would like to end up eventually would see this differently, of course.

Like others, we have no fear of not being able to find living arrangements if we move off the boat. Home ownership is actually a rare thing in most countries, and you would be surprised at the affordability of rentals in many fantastic areas in the world. Spend 6 months in Antigua Guatemala, then 6 months in Cuzco Peru, then...

The world remains your oyster.

Mark


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In my case, the cash pile was not nearly enough as I wanted, but more than enough to make the trip. At the end of the trip, the cash pile was depleted a bit, but because I worked a couple nights a week while cruising, I usually didn't have to dip into the pile very much until I encountered breakdowns. I guess I could have worked more, but I had so much fun working, and cruising that I might have never returned home to my wife if I had any more fun than I did. Yes, I have one of those kind of jobs that is more fun than most folks enjoy - I'm a musician and singer, I get to sing to the ladies at Tiki Bars, waterside restaurants, etc..., and I get paid to do this. Plus I get tips, free drinks and often, a free meal, on top of the pay - what's not to like? 

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> In my case, the cash pile was not nearly enough as I wanted, but more than enough to make the trip. At the end of the trip, the cash pile was depleted a bit, but because I worked a couple nights a week while cruising, I usually didn't have to dip into the pile very much until I encountered breakdowns. I guess I could have worked more, but I had so much fun working, and cruising that I might have never returned home to my wife if I had any more fun than I did. Yes, I have one of those kind of jobs that is more fun than most folks enjoy - I'm a musician and singer, I get to sing to the ladies at Tiki Bars, waterside restaurants, etc..., and I get paid to do this. Plus I get tips, free drinks and often, a free meal, on top of the pay - what's not to like?
> 
> Gary


Oh please. A sailor AND a singer? Jimmy, is that you? lol
There are very few things I wish I had that I don't, and musical talent is one of them. Color me envious, and please stop rubbing it in. lol.


----------



## ravenwings (Feb 6, 2005)

What a ridiculous question to ask.
Would you ask someone about their net worth and how long they are going to live? 
I have met cruisers that live on 4K a month and others 1.5K a month, it takes what you have and what kind to lifestyle you can afford.
Would you leave the dock with less than 1 Million invested , 2+? whats enough?? Depends on you ..................


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

ravenwings said:


> What a ridiculous question to ask.
> Would you ask someone about their net worth and how long they are going to live?
> .


You waited 11 years to make this your first post, can't wait to see the follow-up in 2027 :eek


----------



## ravenwings (Feb 6, 2005)

thats why we have 2 ears and one mouth...
there are 2 posts!


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

ravenwings said:


> thats why we have 2 ears and one mouth...
> there are 2 posts!


And thats also why your credibility is *zero *poof *nothing *air...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

capta said:


> Oh please. A sailor AND a singer? Jimmy, is that you? lol
> There are very few things I wish I had that I don't, and musical talent is one of them. Color me envious, and please stop rubbing it in. lol.


Anyone that has ever been to the Marathon City Marina will immediately recognize this location.










And yes, I do a lot of Jimmy's songs along with Zach Brown.

Toes In The Water

A Pirate Looks at 40

It's the best way to cruise on a tight budget that I know of.

All the best,

Gary  :2 boat:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I have kept out of this discussion as I don't like to talk about assets, money, and, I am not from the USA where most people here are.

My view on real estate comes from a different market so take this too...

A house that can be rented profitably whilst it slowly rises in price can be an excellent investment for cruisers.
Before you jump on the 'lets sell' bandwagon work out if a good long term investment.
No you can't have it 6 months per year. No wifey can't live in it while u sail.
Its an investment. a business.
If its not then sell it.

Also you home may not be a good rental property.
Consider if you can sell it and get a better rental/capital gain property.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Omatako said:


> I'm always surprised to hear the comments like "We don't have a home, will probably never need one". Are these folks going to live on their boats till they die? We love boats and sailing but I could never imagine being a frail old person living on a boat. Getting on and off, getting in and out, all these things represent a huge challenge for a 90yo. And we're all going to get frail - the other alternative is not as attractive. All I can say is good luck to you. Me? I'll be in my house when the boat becomes too onerous to live on.


LOL, this boat may work: Healthcare Cruise at Sea


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mark, I agree that not everyone should jump on the Lets Sell bandwagon - especially those of us that have surpassed 50 years of age. The problem we will all eventually encounter is that we will get too damned old to do this stuff, be forced to dump the boat and move ashore. Yes, I know. Everyone sincerely believes they can live on a boat till the day they die, but in reality, your mind is making appointments you're body cannot possibly keep.

Today, as I sit here in my office, waiting for the space heater to warm it to a tolerable temperature, I await the arrival of spring, a time when the boat will go back in the water and I hope to spend the entire summer, every day of the week, cruising the Chesapeake and nearby mid-Atlantic waters. Unfortunately, during the past year my spine has essentially fallen apart, which makes just sitting and typing this quite painful. I know that unless something miraculous happens with my back in the next few months, that summer of cruising may be out of the question, and for the most part, my sailing days may soon end - something I hope never happens, but I must face facts. I'm old and my body is shot to Hell, though it has been one incredible ride to get here.

Bottom line is: If you don't have to sell the house in order to cruise, keep it, rent it out, get a rental agency to take care of things, then if something goes awry with your cruising plans, you will still have someplace to come back to live the rest of your days. It ain't rocket science.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Anyone that has ever been to the Marathon City Marina will immediately recognize this location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pic I've seen before but I've always been curious about your sound.
Sweet,
Thanks.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you kind sir.

Gary


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> Anyone that has ever been to the Marathon City Marina will immediately recognize this location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary... been there many a time... lots of fun and memories... one thing missing in your photo.... the babes in bikinis (though I understand this may be Winter)!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, it was winter, only about 65 degrees that night, and most of the locals were wearing jeans and heavy jackets. I got pretty cold when the sun went down that evening, and only lasted about 2 hours playing and singing to the ladies. The crowd was sparse that night, about 40 people, probably because of the abnormally chilly weather. Some nights in late February I had 150 to 200 people, and played from 6 till 10 p.m. with few if any breaks. Marathon, like many cities, bans outdoor, amplified music after 10 p.m.. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh yes the sandy beaches of Marathon I miss and remember them well.


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

Oops another typo ;-)


----------



## agranas (Feb 12, 2016)

Can I ask the question a little differently? How much cash do you need to bring aboard for a week, month, of caribbean sailing. I am not talking beer and Rum, I am asking about gas, food, boarder crossing etc.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

agranas said:


> Can I ask the question a little differently? How much cash do you need to bring aboard for a week, month, of caribbean sailing. I am not talking beer and Rum, I am asking about gas, food, boarder crossing etc.


Sooooo.... No selling any castle(s), cashing in the trust funds, selling the daughter, giving up the jobs, etc.... umm... then the answers lie somewhere between the '$500 and the $3000 a month threads.... I think then having enough to cover somewhere in between the above amounts should carry you well but depends on the lifestyle such as anchoring/mooring or paying a transient slip, what you spend on eating/entertainment, and costs of fuel (though shouldn't be a lot), and the costs of Customs/fees... sure you can get most of those fees from Noonsite... Others here may have better answers for you... either way it will cost something and I assume for us will be closer to the $2000-3000/month when we decide to sail away. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## agranas (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Guitar56!
Do you rely on cash with you or is it easy enough to find ATMs in different locations?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

agranas said:


> Thanks Guitar56!
> Do you rely on cash with you or is it easy enough to find ATMs in different locations?


Cash is good but you'll need to sometimes convert this to the countries currency... ATM's at most major banks (locate them) allow you to pull money out in the currency of the country you're visiting (fees may be significant) but I never had any issues with the 'money part'.

If you're young... Do it now and have fun before you get old and crabby. Don't worry the small details and just go sailing! I see so many videos of younger couples just buying a boat (they do plan while prepping the boat) and just pull anchor and sail to parts unknown to them... lifetime of amazement and memories you can't get if you're slugging away working? :captain:


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Some carribean banks have reciprocity with US banks. This cuts down fees. Believe BoA with Scotia still works. Also can get money wired to you. 
Most countries won't let you open a bank account which is a PITA. Amex or visa or MC work on any island that ever sees a cruise ship. Everyplace takes US dollars. Some places will take checks with passport and another ID.

Hope that helps.


----------



## agranas (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Outband and Guitarguy56.
I have a good picture now thanks to your feedback and I appreciate it. 
One promo I have is that I have a Schwab account and with them all ATMs fees are waived. Saved me a lot of money over my traveling years.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

agranas said:


> Can I ask the question a little differently? How much cash do you need to bring aboard for a week, month, of caribbean sailing. I am not talking beer and Rum, I am asking about gas, food, boarder crossing etc.


Agranas -- they have these fancy things called ATMs -- put this little card in and wow out comes money -- a bit of humor I hope

seriously we started by carrying a lot of cast hidden all over the boat and on more than one occasion forgot where we put some of it. We stopped doing that - but I still think we got a small stash somewhere - we found atms everywhere we have been and not an issue - patty has an account that is fee free but unfortunately I do not. but saying that we carry very little with us - we headed by road from Albania to Bulgaria with about $100USD in Albania currency and got to Bulgaria with only Albania currency and a few euros - we converted the euros at an lousy exchange rate to get a subway and hit an atm when we saw one and try to never leave a country with their cash - 
We also have it set up where we can only withdraw x amount each day so that if our card is stolen or hacked or what ever the account won't be drained in one transaction.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone who assumes their house will be a good place to move back to in 10 years is gambling.
Anyone who assumes the housing market will continue to rise isnt paying attention to history.

Lots of horror stories of bad tenants costing many multiple thousands of dollars. Renting is great until it isnt.

My investments are fluid and portable. I pay attention to the markets. I have more money now than when I left cruising 4 years ago.

Cruising is partially about the freedom of flexability. I'll retain that when I move ashore. Affordable rentals are out there of you look. And with all the resources on the internet now, that is easy.

If we are healthy but done with sailing, we can spend extended time anywhere in the world, 6 months chunks here and there is very appealing. If we are unhealthy, we can park next to the hospital of our choice.
I have no desire to be stuck with a pile of sticks on a patch of dirt that is faced with more and more taxes and maintenence.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Would add the following to your calculus.
Markets are cyclical. I mean all market classes be they stock/bonds/REITS/alternatives/money/real estate commercial or residential. 
Inflation over the last decade has been a non issue. Eventually this will change.
If full time cruising and fully retired ( unemployed) you are not adding money to the pot from labor. 
You will likely need more money when at least one market is down. 
You cannot predict how much or when or except in very general terms for what.
You have no idea what idiocy our government will implement and how it will impact on your personal finances.
Given this to the extent you can diversify and limit variability in expected expenses ( housing, medical etc.) you are more likely to weather any storm.
If no house when no boat need to rent. Currently rentals are at extreme highs in much of the country. Housing still relatively down as are interest rates. So downsizing makes sense. We are looking into downsizing, buying land, doing small house but possibly not starting construction or stopping before occupancy permit would be granted. House or land sits empty while we cruise. Solves issues of taxes and injury to infill while limiting exposure to uncertainties of future housing market. This predicated on knowing where we want to swallow the anchor. Due to family and other issues we know the specific town. There is real concern of being priced out of this town in the future so for us this effects the equation.
It is good to stay married. Although wife lived 1/2 year blocks on a boat in past she always had a dirt dwelling. Maybe after a year or two her mind will change but for now she is insistent. At present downside loss for flipping residential property is low. Particularly for non McMansions in our area.
Credit cards- have at least two. Have one hidden on boat. Have a hidden one with high limits. Yes, you can easily freeze or deactivate a card. No, it's a bear and maybe impossible to get another one reissued while you are cruising out of your home country and without the ability to walk down to your mailbox. Keep your bank(s) informed of your travel plans. Had credit card refused once when filling up diesel. Did this in unexpected place and expense was multiples of common expenses so flagged. Had budgeted expense but not where and when. Second card saved the day.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

xort said:


> Anyone who assumes their house will be a good place to move back to in 10 years is gambling.
> Anyone who assumes the housing market will continue to rise isnt paying attention to history.
> 
> Lots of horror stories of bad tenants costing many multiple thousands of dollars. Renting is great until it isnt.
> ...


All this stuff works differently for everybody. For instance, we've been in the housing market since we were very young. For us, the appreciation of our home values have been more than good over the decades.

I've paid close attention to housing value and trends over the years(part of my work as a design/builder). It's a fascinating industry.
This is an S&P graph of housing values in the Boston area(closest metro for us) I can read those bumps the entire length and remember their effect.










I suspect, many of us(not everyone) baby boomers - owning homes for decades now - have done quite well in the housing market.

I took the OP's thoughts as including most of us that will cruise part time or for a predetermined block of time. For some of us, renting will make more financial sense than cashing out. It's a job(renting), but for some of us, renting pays very well, and it can preserve an asset.

You can't escape property taxes and maintenance costs by renting: you just pay them for the landlord. Real freedom there can be had by moving on a boat.

For everyone that's taken a hit in the housing market (and there are many-especially short term owners in down times), I have no doubt that many more of us that have walked from closings with large (sometimes embarrasingly so) profits.

If I were headed off on a boat for 10 years, I'd liquidate. But for a year or two, the financial setback of selling our home wouldn't be wise - not now.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> Due to family and other issues we know the specific town. There is real concern of being priced out of this town in the future so for us this effects the equation.
> It is good to stay married. Although wife lived 1/2 year blocks on a boat in past she always had a dirt dwelling. Maybe after a year or two her mind will change but for now she is insistent. At present downside loss for flipping residential property is low. Particularly for non McMansions in our area.


Are you saying you'll wait to sell and buy property to build a future downsizer? One thing that bothers me as a builder, the cost of new construction has risen so much in the last decade. I'm sure you've looked into that.

Being priced out in the future is a real dilemma for some that want to come back to an area; both for cruisers that sold homes and downsizers.

Many boomers are downsizing to new, less expensive areas.

That works great if you're happy in the new area, because the move can be a one way ticket.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

TomMaine said:


> If I were headed off on a boat for 10 years, I'd liquidate. But for a year or two, the financial setback of selling our home wouldn't be wise - not now.


I might disagree. The indicators are we are headed into a recession. Look around. Perhaps this is a good time to sell in both cases.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom
We are meeting with builder to finalize plans tomorrow morning. We are submitting counter to land owner on Monday midday. Things are moving along.
Codes have dramatically changed. In our area only "green" new houses can be built. This means $150-175 per sq. ft. Basements are required. Land is outside 100 yrs. flood but inside high wind zone. Both for security and wind damage hurricane shutters or Windows will be needed.
Think it's a near certainty building or buying will cost more in the future. If one cannot acclimate to living in a condo or apartment ( she like gardens, I like to build furniture and hate close neighbors) time is now to plan future before its past. We can get by with less than 1800sqft but resale an issue when assisted living time comes so 3 bedrooms 2 baths means ~1800sq.ft. 
Plan is buy land. Start house. Build to weather tight. Depending on circumstance finish as needed. Probably do master suite, one bathroom,, great room and kitchen as first step. Live full time on boat until need house. 
Have been a landlord ( still am for a commercial property). Truly not practical to do for a house if full time cruising. Can be done for condo or apartment if there's good property management IMHO.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Lastly, may want to check your town,county and state laws. Where we are it is next to impossible to throw a non paying renter out without much time and expense. It next to impossible to recoup damages to property without big headaches and it's surprising how many people are judgement proof even if things are decided your way. Renting property is a job not just a passive income stream.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

outbound said:


> Lastly, may want to check your town,county and state laws. Where we are it is next to impossible to throw a non paying renter out without much time and expense. It next to impossible to recoup damages to property without big headaches and it's surprising how many people are judgement proof even if things are decided your way. Renting property is a job not just a passive income stream.


Outbound, that's why most of the folks that I know that have rental properties have hired property managers. They are professionals, they know how to get rid of the deadbeats without spending huge sums of money or time, they have excellent methods of screen potential renters, and they usually have contracts with maintenance companies that take care of things such as mowing the lawn, clearing snow, etc... That said, I'm sure there are some scam artists in the property management field, but for the most part, a little investigation on the internet should be helpful in weeding them out.

The ideal situation would be to sell the house, place the money into some safe, high-yield fund that provides you with a monthly paycheck equal to your cruising needs. Of course, in today's investment market, that may be akin to believing in the Tooth Fairy. 

All the best,

Gary :2 boat:


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> Lastly, may want to check your town,county and state laws. Where we are it is next to impossible to throw a non paying renter out without much time and expense. It next to impossible to recoup damages to property without big headaches and it's surprising how many people are judgement proof even if things are decided your way. Renting property is a job not just a passive income stream.


We have found short term rentals are the most lucrative and the least problematic.

Vacation rentals, especially here on the coast, are the best of all rent situations. Money is up front(damage deposits).

We rented commercially for many years and had good results. The worst problems we've had were with long term home rentals. Every rental is different and you'll get different tenants depending on the market you're in and that you target.

As somebody mentioned, services like AirBnB are flourishing(we use it traveling, regularly with great results). Those are a new device to look into but we've used several of the larger web based vacation rental sites.

We've also used local services to take care of things. We've had a mixed bag there but mostly good. Nice option for many.

Our present plans are to coastal cruise seasonally and take advantage of longer seasonal summer rentals, say by the month. We're in a good spot to do that on the coast of Maine.

Our situation is we love where we live. The house we live in now is large and adaptable and can allow us to live in an attached apartment while renting the main 'house'.

We're in a nicely appreciating area and the future looks even better(not looking for anymore booms).

Your plans sound like a good one. We're just not at the downsize point yet.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom
Agree that real estate is a great income stream and wholeheartly agree using an professional interface for day to day management makes great sense even when you live in the same town or region as your rental properties. Been there, done that so there is wisdom in Your and Gary's comment. They earn their money but you pay them. This expense impacts decision as well . Don't agree that there are times where your physical presence or at least ability to be actively involved is not required. Don't believe at our limited scale you have no involvement. Simple phone calls are an issue.
Manager- hot water heater broke. Can get cheap one or good one. Can have plumber X or Y. What do want to do?
You- get gas one. Use plumber Z. Had good luck in past and he knows system.
Two seconds and no hassle for you or Gary. Hard to do for me.
Nor am I comfortable leaving much of my furniture and such to a rental so there is storage costs as well.
This is the rub for the full time cruiser. You don't know when and for how long. You are out of the country and with passages or just hanging out in some spots anchored with no internet other than satellite this is a potential worry. Also really like being totally off the grid. Often it's a boat to a ferry to take a plane to take another plane and what do you do with your boat?
Given this and the nature of our cruising to extent possible working hard to put everything on passive autopilot when we are shipboard. Will accept lower returns for lower risk and active involvement. 
Like you we live in a very active resort town. Population and traffic nearly doubles in season. Plus given proximity to Boston short term leases to multinational execs and their families is common. Lastly the >55 population is accelerating as hassles with living on the Cape increase.
But at the end of the day assuming the carrying costs of a downsized, underutilized house makes sense if just for peace of mind. If we rent it will not be to a person but rather to a company looking to house an exec. Much lower risk and we are generally out of the country during off season here.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Don0190 said:


> I don't understand why I will need to have a house while cruising in order to have a place to "land on" sometime in the future. Is that saying that there will be no places to "land on" in the future? I'm 100% sure that when I can not live on the boat anymore that there will still be land places to live on. Plus when it is time to return to land living who says it has to be where you started?


An excellent way to look at things. The primary goal of cruising should be exploring new places, which makes it highly likely a cruiser will end up living somewhere other than where they began.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Izzy said:


> An excellent way to look at things. The primary goal of cruising should be exploring new places, which makes it highly likely a cruiser will end up living somewhere other than where they began.


This sums it all Izzy what you say. Who here wants to head back to the stormy, cold, and snow latitudes after cruising in the Caribbean, Mediterranean, etc. for 2, 5, or 10 years?

For one if your planning on cruising in the next 3-5 years why not buy a condo in the southern latitudes now while the balloon is low on real estate? Therefore when the time arrives to go cruising sell all and move into the condo when you get done with cruising but you at least know it won't be where you used to live... who wants that? I'm sure the condo will balloon in price the 3-10 years you are out cruising.

We are fortunate that my wife's parents gave us the condo in Key Largo (only fees are condo maintenance, etc.). So when the time comes we will sell off the real estate we have now and retire after cruising to the condo and it will be in a warm latitude. Why would I want to come back to Georgia?

We will have to decide then what to do with my wife's inheritance of her parents property in Palm Beach Pointe, FL (25 acre estate), this along with the sale of her dad's construction company in Ft. Lauderdale will provide her with some security for her future if things happen to any of us. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't have a single penny to my name, or a credit card or a wing and a prayer. I've been out 2.5 years and having the time of my life. I work about three months a year and I'm cruising locally in the Sailish Sea so finding work and cheap moorage is a easy when I need it. Someday soon I hope to head south but sailing thousand of miles locally has taught me everything I have needed to know about budget voyaging while having the parachute of running home if I need to. I doubt there is any place in the world more beautiful than the gunk holes I have found in BC 
I should add that I have had several crew members join me along the way that have helped with expenses but that was long after I left


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

After years of liveaboard cruising I have seen the different extremes of how people finance their lifestyles. Some live on virtually nothing, maybe a $1,000 social security check, while others are wealthy and do what they want, when they want. In the end they all go to the same gatherings and parties, they all have toilets that clog and hatches that leak, and they all sail and work on their boats, and are having fun doing it. The first type are much more likely to eat on the boat and look around for happy hour specials, out of necessity, and the wealthier ones stimulate the local economy more with more restaurants and more "supportive" shopping styles. They are also more likely to use marinas or rent mooring balls for convenience, whereas the penny-pincher will sail a lot further to find a good anchorage where he/she can live on the hook.

No one wants to cruise and return destitute, but if you want to sail and cruise, you can do it a lot of different ways and on a lot of different budgets.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

barefootnavigator said:


> I didn't have a single penny to my name, or a credit card or a wing and a prayer. I've been out 2.5 years and having the time of my life. I work about three months a year and I'm cruising locally in the Sailish Sea so finding work and cheap moorage is a easy when I need it. Someday soon I hope to head south but sailing thousand of miles locally has taught me everything I have needed to know about budget voyaging while having the parachute of running home if I need to. I doubt there is any place in the world more beautiful than the gunk holes I have found in BC
> I should add that I have had several crew members join me along the way that have helped with expenses but that was long after I left


That's different, you don't generally see sheet track mounted to hand holds. How has it worked out for you?


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> No one wants to cruise and return destitute, but if you want to sail and cruise, you can do it a lot of different ways and on a lot of different budgets.


Except you're wrong. The root of the thread IS returning and how people do it WITHOUT becoming destitute. money ON the dock. You address only the CRUISING part, not returning at 80. :captain:


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Salty addresses many folks concerns. Yesterday had to walk away from a downsizing package for just this reason. Starting from scratch again. Real possibility everything goes in storage. Just get on the boat and leave. Have agents out looking while we're cruising but the God will provide attitude is not one I can easily embrace. Will be coastal until November pray this sorts out before then.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

SaltyMonkey said:


> The root of the thread IS returning and how people do it WITHOUT becoming destitute. money ON the dock. You address only the CRUISING part, not returning at 80. :captain:


Here's a fresh cruising scenario. This couple (age: low to mid 40's), no kids, quit their jobs in the UK to take off on their( paid for) 34' stout cruiser. They had some $ stashed away for emergencies.

They both owned homes when they met, and after marrying, they lived in one and kept the other as a rental investment.

To cruise: They vacated and rented their own home and put each residence in a typical property management service in the UK.

They were gone for nearly 4 years, sailed over 30,000 NM between the USA, Canada, the UK and the Caribbean and South America.

They were on a tight budget (we got to know them quite well). No dockage, very rarely a mooring, very few restaurants, etc. But they ate and lived well, kept a boat plowing mile after mile. That is a hefty expense compared to just living on a boat.

For the most part, they lived and cruised on their income from those 2 properties.

Upon re-entry to the UK(this past year), they moved back into one of their houses. With their income now slashed, they both found jobs in the fields they left(quite a feat - they must be good at what they do).

They are one good model(no one size fits all). Real sailors, they wanted to cover ocean miles and spent little time in any one place. They wore out a suit of sails(a hefty expense) and had a couple costly repairs but still stayed on about a 25-30k / yr, budget, for nearly 4 years.

Their re-entry was smart. They didn't lose financial ground by cruising this way at this point in their lives, and their adventure was beyond priceless. They've put the boat on the market and I'm quite sure their plan is to work for a few years - buy a larger boat - and do it again.

They liked Maine so much, they sailed twice to our area from Caribbean winters. We did some coastal sailing in company and got to show off our coast.

Here we are in Frenchboro(Brits on the left), having a lobster dinner,...that was on us.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Good question, it works great, on a small boat or any really keeping decks clear is important. I should mention on a few occasions where the wind was topping 40 I watched them intently so see what would happen. They did great. The designer called for snatch blocks fastened with strap to the rails si I figure this spreads the load. I'm a fair weather sailor and hope to never test the limits..


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom you make several good points people often don't consider.
Actively cruising is several orders of magnitude of higher expense than liveaboard in stationary or home waters. The boat is used so repair and maintenance goes way up. You often can't shop for the best deal nor even know the setting well enough to buy food staples at best place. Your horizon is often how far you can walk and carry stuff.
Given you're commonly in places you will never see again you want to make use of the opportunity. This means cab rides to attractions and fees.
Regardless of how well you plan it's likely you will need to come home time to time. This means airplanes and expense to keep boat safe it your absence.
Friends with couple. She's a podiatrist. He sells boats. They bought a CF large cat with another couple. They can do the Windwards to R.I. snowbird thing. Boats sell spring and fall. He needs to be home during local sailing season. She very talented so no trouble finding work for 1/2 a year. They are great people so sharing a boat low stress. Wish them the best but this is not the situation for us dust farting boomers.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

There are all kinds of budgets out there, we'll have more then some but less then others. We get to retire early so feel fortunate. If the money runs out or we don't like full time cruising we'll do something else.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

TomMaine said:


> Here we are in Frenchboro(Brits on the left), having a lobster dinner,...that was on us.


I've sat at that table!


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies ! Many different philosophies and each suits the needs/desires of each individual . My wife and I ( both in our middle , heading to later forties) are contemplating in a few years selling our boat up here in ct , shopping for one in Florida , spending a year in the keys ( did a road trip last year through the keys scoping out marathon , Islamorada, key west and others) , Bahamas .....and then, who knows ,
We would definitely sell our home and bank the proceeds( paid for no mortgage ) . We put too much time and effort into the house( vintage home from the twenties , restored to period correct) to rent it and have it not kept as we would, rather sell it and let the new owner do as they wish. Perhaps after, we would sell the boat , and rv through the interior of the country, find a place we would want to set up roots and stay a while, life is too short to stay in one place our whole lives. Either way, one thing that isn't adressed often is the fact that none of us are born with our date of expiration stamped on our left butt cheek, my wife and I are watching ,often people we know pass away far too young, who had plans for when they "retired" and never realized those dreams . So we plan on a hiatus from work to experience life we may not be around to live , or in ill health that precludes these experiences....


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

20, 000 in the bank and circumnavigation the world. Should last 5 to 6 years


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

aliquidlife said:


> 20, 000 in the bank and circumnavigation the world. Should last 5 to 6 years


$300 bucks a month, around the world. Not and enjoy it, or ever have to fix anything.


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely. , I know a few barebone sailors living under 300/month. Now let me add, when you travel, do you plan on doing anything to build resources or simply travel from maria to marina? Do you have an external income such as a house rental? 20, 000 as a start is a good cushion to build on. An industrious sailor with a solid boat can easily build on their I come while abroad. I guess the question is whether or not the plan is to retire at sea or thrive at sea. Both are possibilities.


----------



## acarter92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Best line!



capta said:


> After all, a house is just a poorly built boat that won't go anywhere.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> $300 bucks a month, around the world. Not and enjoy it, or ever have to fix anything.


Never mind the first month w/o food money after paying the cruising fee for the Bahamas, right?
Even back in the 70's, when there were no cruising permits to buy, entry and exit fees in most places or docking fees in many of the small towns, you weren't going to circumnavigate on $300.00 a month.
Maybe just maybe, one could do a solo, non-stop circumnavigation today on $300.00 a month, but I really doubt it unless one wanted to survive on hardtack and peanut butter.


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

capta said:


> Minnewaska said:
> 
> 
> > $300 bucks a month, around the world. Not and enjoy it, or ever have to fix anything.
> ...


Maybe you misunderstood my post. I thought the original question was how much money do you have in the bank before you leave. My response was 20000 in the bank to last 5 or 6 years. My second post said I have a house which is rented and working along the way. This will give an average income of close to $1,300 a month. In no way do I believe I could make it on $300 a month that figure was brought up by someone else. Health insurances and boat insurances alone total almost that much per month! But beside the nest egg, I do believe it is a good idea to keep any properties to bring in rental income as well as a place to land when you are done. Fair winds!


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

aliquidlife said:


> Maybe you misunderstood my post. I thought the original question was how much money do you have in the bank before you leave. My response was 20000 in the bank to last 5 or 6 years. My second post said I have a house which is rented and working along the way. This will give an average income of close to $1,300 a month. In no way do I believe I could make it on $300 a month that figure was brought up by someone else. Health insurances and boat insurances alone total almost that much per month! But beside the nest egg, I do believe it is a good idea to keep any properties to bring in rental income as well as a place to land when you are done. Fair winds!


I wish we could do this on 1,300 a month. Same months yes and a lot of months no. My insurance bill is 2k and this year we haul out and so far we have paid out 4,200 for haul out, a lot of boat work and a required survey. As I get a bit older and body parts don't work very well or I do not have the expertise so I have to get help. And we are not finished as we will pull the prop and have it rebuilt. We are rebuilding/doing a lot of pm on our windlass. This will be a very expensive year. 
Two years ago we blew out our mainsail sailing across the boot of Italy. Any idea what a new mainsail costs delivered into Croatia?

Next year I would like to replace the jib. Need to save up for that one. And of course we need to winter over someplace so that will chew right in to the 1300 pretty fast.

But we use the boat incredibly hard and may head to some remote sailing area and we do not need an unexpected breakdown in the middle of nowhere where boat parts are hard to find. We try very hard to keep our boat in first class condition to prevent the unexpected and trying to do that on 1,300 a month and eat and everything else would simply not happen.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

aliquidlife said:


> ....My second post said I have a house which is rented and working along the way. This will give an average income of close to $1,300 a month.......


Not exactly what you said, you framed a rental as a hypothetical, but I'm glad to hear you have that too. 1600/mo is at least a bit more possible, depending on how big a boat, but will still be a pretty bare bones lifestyle. Nothing wrong with that.

I've been catching up on the LeaLea vids and they claimed to live on 1200/mo, while cruising a 27ft vega. They also said they buy strictly used clothing. Super nice couple, I'm really enjoying their adventures.

You also suggested one could find work along the way on a circumnavigation. That's the least likely of all, unless you confine yourself to places where you can work legally. Most countries don't like illegal immigrants taking jobs from their own. The silly political rhetoric on this topic in the US is comical compared to the insular policies of most countries. We're just debating how nice we want to be about it.


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> aliquidlife said:
> 
> 
> > ....My second post said I have a house which is rented and working along the way. This will give an average income of close to $1,300 a month.......
> ...


Yes, Chuck and Laura. I know of them and in fact many mutual friends. This is the beauty of sailing a smaller vessel. The Golden HiND IV is also a 27ft vega. I have spent the last 4 years doing a stem to stern refit. All standing and running rigging is brand new, new diesel and complete running gear, shaft prop, cutlass 2015 as well as full sail compliment from north and precision sail lofts. Probably over 40,000 invested at this point from mechanical to electronics but as an engineer, all the work has been done by myself. So really double that if I had used trades. But you know what BOAT stands for! Bring Out Another Thousand! Breakdowns should be minimal but they do happen. 2014 we blew out our main on a crossing to Hawaii in a tropical depression. Unexpected bills happen but the nice thing about a 27ft versus a 40 ft is my brand new north triple reef heavy offshore main ran a total of 1400 delivered to the local loft, taxes in. Our 42ft, that same sail would be at least 8-10! The Vega is probably one of the best pocket Cruisers out there.

As for the work, I am picking up work legally through the Asia Pacific group and Australia. As an engineer, I am lucky as there is a brain drain from Canada and they sponsor trained technical engineers. My hope though is as little work as possible. Besides I probably won't feel like working in that heat!


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

A small boat paid for and a suitcase full of cash goes further than any boat tyed to a bank


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> Not exactly what you said, you framed a rental as a hypothetical, but I'm glad to hear you have that too. 1600/mo is at least a bit more possible, depending on how big a boat, but will still be a pretty bare bones lifestyle. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I've been catching up on the LeaLea vids and they claimed to live on 1200/mo, while cruising a 27ft vega. They also said they buy strictly used clothing. Super nice couple, I'm really enjoying their adventures.
> 
> You also suggested one could find work along the way on a circumnavigation. That's the least likely of all, unless you confine yourself to places where you can work legally. Most countries don't like illegal immigrants taking jobs from their own. The silly political rhetoric on this topic in the US is comical compared to the insular policies of most countries. We're just debating how nice we want to be about it.


I'm out here on $1200/mt, but I'm not crossing oceans. I needed new sails last summer and I was able to get a part time job to pay for them. Thats not something I could do outside the United States. 
When I was down in Mexico a few years back I knew a cruiser who was deported for working on other peoples boats.


----------

